

California becomes first state in nation to regulate ride-sharing - elsewhen
http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-state-regulators-ok-ridesharing-20130919,0,2583487.story

======
malandrew

        Regulators would require drivers to undergo criminal 
        background checks, receive driver training, follow a zero-
        tolerance policy on drugs and alcohol and carry insurance 
        policies with a minimum of $1 million in liability 
        coverage.
    

Are these state level requirements in line with the city level requirements
for those licensed to drive by the taxi commissions? If so, I find it very
hard to believe that none of the taxi drivers I've had as my driver don't
smoke weed.

